# Proper self measurment



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you believe we can truly and correctly measure our use of IEs?

I'll start by giving myself as an example and say NO. I can notice them in others and I can guess pretty good, but me? That's my blindspot. Why is it so? Did anyone else experience it?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I typically use a metric ruler when I measure, then tell people it's actually inches.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Back to the topic.

Did anyone else notice blindspots when evaluating either themselves or the others? If so, when, how, what and why?


----------

